# Looking up info like we could before



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

How can we find out what threads were created by a poster (as opposed to participated in) like we could before? When I right click on a members name and go to created discussions, it seems to list everything that the member has participated in.

Also how do I get alerts if I received likes or comments on my posts and also if I have received a PM ?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> How can we find out what threads were created by a poster (as opposed to participated in) like we could before? When I right click on a members name and go to created discussions, it seems to list everything that the member has participated in.
> 
> *Also how do I get alerts if I received likes or comments on my posts and also if I have received a PM ?*


Look at the top of the page and to the right. You'll see your icon. Click on it and select alerts for likes and quotes or conversations for pms. 

No idea about your first question.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

For my profile, the number of “Discussions Created” matches the number of threads I recall creating over the years (just 4 threads). However, if one clicks that link they are shown a list containing all my posts or threads I participated in, apparently; including posts on others’s threads.

Seems like a bug in the website software. Certainly, I’d like that feature back, too.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> For my profile, the number of “Discussions Created” matches the number of threads I recall creating over the years (just 4 threads). However, if one clicks that link they are shown a list containing all my posts or threads I participated in, apparently; including posts on others’s threads.
> 
> Seems like a bug in the website software. Certainly, I’d like that feature back, too.


They are still working on our profiles, but in the meantime, you can find the threads you created using the "following" feature.

Click your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select following.








On the following page, click on My Discussions.








- Cricket


----------

